# Good Color



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

My new Pygos have really came around but are still lacking in color....I've been feeding them krill and blood worms...they are 2 inches and the PINNED TOPIC does not really help as they are still babies


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

The red comes in very slowly, at 2 inches you probably won't have too much. The rest of the body depends on the color of your substrate and how much cover you have. Dark substrate or lots of cover = dark piranhas. Light substrate or bare tank with light substrate = lightly colored piranhas


----------



## P-Rex (Sep 12, 2004)

they are still small and the red color on their belly wont be visible for a while 
check this link out for rb growth rate 
http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...eri_development

my baby p's are about the 5th week old size


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

That is the most helpful link I've seen yet







Mine are somewhere between 11-12 weeks....however one of my Terns is very light.....I just got him, is it too late to get some nice dark yellow on him or is he gonna be light for life?..He's in a highly planted tank with black gravel


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

it shouldnt be too late, i feed my reds shrimp and catfish fillet, all raw and thawed they have som nice color, also ocasionaly beefheat bloodworms and feeders


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

I have 3-3" RBP's and just noticed a red spot on their gill plate a couple days ago. It has become real vivid since then. Give it about another month with a good varied diet and it should start to show up.


----------

